# When Life Gives You Lemons.....



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

A little background first.....

My DH (Mike) has Type 1 diabetes. He has been insulin dependent since he was about 7 years old. He is third generation Type 1 on his dad's side so as a family they are very well informed, which inturn gave him the knowledge to have well controlled blood sugars throughout his life. On the other side of his family runs heart disease, high blood pressure, Type 2 diabetes and kidney failure (luck of the draw I guess) and when I met him 7 years ago his blood pressure was OUT OF CONTROL (260/190)! We are not sure how long his pressure was that high, but by the time we got it under control the damage was already done. He now suffers from Diabetic Retinopothy - ie: eye damage. I keep telling him he is lucky - his kidneys are fine, his feet/legs are fine... there are worse things out there (I am an optimist .... or at least I try to be)

So... present day. After numerous laser surgeries and some non-FDA approved treatments the damage to the right eye is so severe that he actually lost vision this last saturday and the left eye is starting to follow... the bleeding has begun. He is currently in San Diego visiting with what I would consider the best specialist in the country. The retina in his right eye is completely detached....but there is good news... sort of! It can be repaired - the procedures they use are amazing! 10 years ago he would have just had to deal with being blind. The downfall? He will be stuck in San Diego for at least 10 days post surgery and for up to 8 weeks. He can't fly or go over 2000 feet, so we can't even drive him home. So, long story short, he is scheduled for the procedure on Sept 27th - we will fly down on the 26th. I am scheduled to fly home on Sept 30th.... at this time we don't know when he will come home. I am doing what I can to stay positive.... it's tough thinking about what he has to go through and the thought of him being gone for 8 weeks. He is fortunate... his family lives in SD, so he won't be down there alone!

I guess I just wanted to ask for some of those powerful Outbacker positive "rays" for Mike - he needs it as he is pretty down right now. I also wanted to let those of you with Diabetes to make sure you keep everything under control... before the damage is done!

Thanks "family"!

Shannon


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the problems.








We'll keep you guys in our thoughts! It at least sounds fortunate that there is a way to fix some of it!








Tell Mike that the whole OB family is pulling for him!!

(Sorry, no pretty graphics... I'll leave that to the others







)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Positive rays headed your way for sure! I know there is a light at the end of the tunnel as my niece went through this in recent years, retinopathy treatments, Insulin pumps, kidney transplant, and had a pancreas transplant summer '06! The "brittle" nature of diabetes is so frustrating as even with tight control, the damage seems inevitable at times. She had been diagnosed with Type I when she was 6 years old and as a result of the pancreas transplant she and her family celebrated their first Thanksgiving last years with *ALL *of the trimmings. It can be a long and difficult road to travel for the patient and family, but it is truly amazing how many advances have been made in the treatment of diabetes.

Hang in there! We're with you all the way!









Tricia


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry about your husbands ocular issues.

My spouse works for 2 of the most respected retina surgeons in the country.

Retina damage is never good but with the right hands fixing the problems, amazing things can happen.

Good luck to your husband.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Shannon,
Please pass along to Mike that he, the doctors and your family are all in my thoughts and prayers. I had a maternal aunt with Type II diabetes/high blood pressure/loss of eyesight and eventually renal failure. However, she didn't take care of herself, as Mike apparently has, to prevent alot of the other possible complications. 
Tell him the OB family is ready to hear he's on the road to RECOVERY!!







Sorry you'll be away from him, but, as you said, he will have some family there, nearby, to get him through this rough time.
God Bless and many hugs!
Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Our Blessings and "Rays" are being sent your way !! Please take care and stay positive. Glad to hear they can help correct his eye and the 8 weeks will go by quickly and soon he will be home agian with you feeling better.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about all the issues your husband (and you) are facing right now. You will be in our thoughts and prayers. Keep strong.

Mitch


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You and Mike will definitely be in my prayers.

Going blind can be scary, but you are right that at least the other things that can go wrong are ok. A guy from our church just started dialysis a couple of weeks ago.

Keep trying to make lemonade!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers for a successful procedure have been sent...

Never underestimate the power of Outbackers...with our help, anything is possible...I've already been a recipient of these powers and I can tell you first hand that they really work









Please give Mike our best and tell him that we are pulling for him!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

keep us posted day by day...each day give him a hug and say which Outbacker they are from, it may take a few hours!







You know you have the The Outbacker Powerful Participant Positive Protection Prayer Plan in affect.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news about one of our family..... my hopes and prayers are with you and yours during this time of distress.

Type 2 here - A1C @ 6.2 and doing ok but damage has been done B4 finding out that diabetes was the problem. Lucky for me (knock on wood) no cardiovascular(Low BP) or eye problems but do have some nerve problems....my dear mother is experienceing macular degeneration in both eyes -she still can see enough that the doctors haven't pulled her drivers license but she is having an emotional time ......

Again my prayers and hopes are with you and yours!

Map Guy


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Shannon and Mike,

For better or worse I think is how it goes. Believe it or not, this is better, for several reasons. First, he has tried to keep on top of his condition. Second even though you have suffered the high BP and his eyes have been damaged, you have found someone who through schooling, desire and a gift from God, just might be able to make things a whole lot better. Third and certainly not last, you have each other, and reading what you've written, you obviously mean the world to each other, and together you will get through this.

You two will be in our thoughts and prayers, both to handle the stress and separation, but also that the Doctors will be able to repair the damage and he'll be home with you ASAP!

When you have to, take it one day at a time, if you can't do that, then one hour at a time.

Peace be with you both.
Carl


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and prayers headed your way.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Geez, and I complain about having to take a couple "diabetic" pills a day!

I do pray for a speedy recovery for both of you. We're here for you when you need us.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

All of you will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish and hope for the best. You are in my thoughts fellow campers.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words and the OB "rays" - I can feel them beating down through the clouds!

The next week will be spent getting everything ready for the worst case scenario... Mike being gone for 8-weeks! Getting the OB winterized....just in case! Figuring out account passwords and how everything is paid (I know what needs to be paid, just not "how" (ie: electronic, paper, etc)). Preparing the dog to go to the sitters for 5 days. Finding a cat sitter. Making sure all of his prescriptions are up to date so they can be transfered to So. Cal if need be. This weekend is going to be a busy one!

I guess one positive - if he is stuck in So. Cal for 8 weeks he can go visit the Newport Bay OB Rally! Anyone traveling through Poway wave as you go by!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Just wanted to give you all an update. I came home late on Sunday and left Mike in Poway, Ca for at least another week.

The surgery went really, really well. There were no tears in the retina, so the Dr was able to lay it back down where it belongs and it should re-attach itself. He has already regained a lot of the vision that he had lost. At this time he is staying there because the Dr wants to check him today and maybe again on Monday the 8th. After that he should be able to come home.

Thank you all for the positive thoughts and "rays".... I could feel the positive thoughts the whole time.

Also, for any of our So. Cal folks.... if you need surgery or any procedure I would highly recommend Pomorado (sp?) hospital... I honestly thought I was in the Twilight Zone... everyone was so nice and attentive to the people waiting... I must have talked to one of the surgical nurses 3 times during the 4 hour surgery, the volunteer at the desk would call down and check... I was completely AMAZED!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

So glad to hear that everything seems to be going fine under the circumstances. Keep up the positive outlook because it truly helps. Your strength of character will be an inspiration to others who are facing adversity. We will keep the good thoughts coming your way.

Darlene


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

That's great news! So glad that things went well and hopefully everything will heal.

Keep up the positive thoughts, hope that Mike is home with you soon.

Warm regards to you both!
Carl


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went well...Sounds like he's on the road to recovery!

Never heard of Pomorado Hospital...what city is it in?

Tell Mike that we'll have plenty of food and beverages at the rally this weekend, as well as a seat at the campfire, so feel free to come on over!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very good news on this grey and dreary day.....

The single track is patiently waiting for his return.

Map Guy


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Postive Rays !!!!!!!!!! keep you going all the time! Great News for everyone and know you will be glad to have to good guy back home soon. Best of Luck and keep up the Postive thoughts!!!

Luckylynn


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Our prayers continue to go out for your family.

Calvin


----------

